# Web page Comment Box



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

I am building a website. I would like a comment box just like the one that is at the bottom of this page (it is called Reader Discussion): http://www.businessweek.com/technol...?chan=top+news_top+news+index_news+++analysis

Does anyone have the code that I could use or a site that might help me?

Thank you for all the help!


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

That looks like a typical blog, although looking at the code on the page it is home grown. If you can't use something like Wordpress as it has it built in have a look at Hotscripts there are several on there that you could add to your page. Do a search for Guestbook scripts that is the type of thing that you want.


----------



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

could you give me a link to a good one. there are so many. i don't know which one


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

One I have used is ardguest available for download from here I have disabled some of the functionality available in it and you can see how I use it here.


----------



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

I tried it but it doesn't work. Is there any others?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't know why it wouldn't work for you, I found it easy to install and get working. Give a few more details of your problem and hopefully I can help you get it working. It is the only one I have used and so cannot suggest any others.


----------

